# Finally got it! Oberon Kindle DX Cover. . .



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well it just arrived minutes ago and I couldn't wait to share it.
My Celtic Hound in Wine with DG Shrimp on a Barbie skin and BB Brown Moda Travel Bag

http://s1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/emptynestmom1/

Lets see if this works!
Just click on the URL above and then click on slide show on the site and it will show you the pictures!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't either, and I really really want to.
deb


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Okay, for some reason I was now able to click on the Photobucket link and see the pictures.  Nice!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You ordered it late Friday night when they were released, they were closed Saturday and you got it today? How on earth did THAT happen?

It's beautiful though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Let me help...


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you Leslie. I was having a time there trying to figure out how to post pictures. LOL I am not adapt at computers as I use to be.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful indeed!  And I too want to know how you got it so fast!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice.  You must have been first on the list and live really close to Oberon.  
deb


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

OK, I guess it is confession time. A couple of weeks ago I had a talk with Oberon and made my request known for the Celtic Hound in Wine. They went and put me on the list. Well, I called Thursday and talked with Don, and guess what he was in the middle of making it right then and there! He told me then that they were going to put the covers up on the website Friday. Could not believe it. Anyway, They sent it out that day and well here it is. Hopefully this will clarify things. . . 
Add On. I live in Ohio


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

That's gorgeous! I'm so excited for mine! You're probably one of the first ones to receive theirs.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can tell you first hand the covers in person are stunning.. I am sure spiritwind will agree.. !


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I do agree. Very much so. The workmanship is the best I have seen and I can hardly put it down. It goes so good with my BB Bag and the Shrimp on a Barbie Skin. What can I say I am speechless and overwhelmed. I am so glad I ordered the Oberon. And the Celtic Hound in Wine. There were so many to choose from and I loved them all. I hope everyone who ordered one and who has one for their Kindle I and II enjoys theirs as much as I do mine. . .Nancy


----------



## meganm (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks beautiful...I am so jealous!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Found my BB Bag to be a little small for my Oberon cover. Melissa said she would make it the right size though, so I am excited about that. I was worried. . .


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, Nancy!!  You are totally hooked up!  Beautiful combination - you have an eye (well, probably 2)!!  I really can't wait to be able to order an Oberon.


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

These are so nice. Wish I could have one soon.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks F1Wild! I love to create and put things together. It is something I do when I am not doing disaster chaplaincy. Anyway, I am so looking forward to the continued use of my Kindle and all its clothes! I just know you will be able to order soon and get what you want/need! LOL Have a great evening everyone. . .


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess finding a job (lay-off sucks!) would be the first step.  There are so many who are on much worse circumstances, but I am begining to lose hope.  :-(((


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

F1Wild:

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a job that you will both like and provide you with an income. I hope you have a great weekend and keep us informed about your job status. Spiritwind


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> F1Wild:
> 
> I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a job that you will both like and provide you with an income. I hope you have a great weekend and keep us informed about your job status. Spiritwind


Thanks! I've been through much, much worse and always found a silver loning in the end (example: met my husband during chemo...yes, he's a saint for falling in love with the CancerChick blob)...I'm just not a very patient person and want to be productive.

OK, enough whining...on to Kindle talk again!!!


----------

